# Horse shelter help



## diesel83 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi where is the best place to build a horse shelter ? On the fence line or in the middle of the paddock ? Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you want the horse to use it, put it where they hang out the most.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I can understand that in certain circumstances the shelter has to be part of the fence line because of size restrictions or shared shelter, etc. However, I personally prefer a shelter set up so that the horse(s) can get around all sides -- this lets them take full advantage of the shelter with regard to wind direction. It doesn't have to be smack dab in the middle of the paddock/corral -- mine is off to one side of the corral set up away from the fence so the horses can move around it.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've always seen them along a fence or tree line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diesel83 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you we have just bought acreage so I'm not sure where he spends most of his time I'm trying to get it done before he comes. Just not sure to put it on fence line in the middle or how far away from the fence line it should be to be safe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diesel83 (Jun 28, 2014)

And what is a good size hight and width for 2 horses to fit thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I suspect you'd probably want to build the shelter about 15 or 20 ft away from the fence to create maximum unrestricted movement; if you have to make it closer because of layout/space considerations then that's what you've got to do (if you've got two horses who get along then it's not really an issue at all). I think a shelter for two horses would be a respectable size if it was 12 x 24 ft (you can always go bigger if you want); height wise we built ours such that it's 8 ft at the back and 10 ft at the front (single slope roof) and that's worked out well for my horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Highest ground you have so water runs away. If it is a low slope roof, put eaves troughing along the low edge to direct water well away or into a large barrel for drinking. Face it south and hang old carpeting across the opening. Be sure it touches the ground. Hang them so they overlap in the middle by about a foot-16". The split in the middle will allow easy movement thro but will close up and keep it dark. That is their reprieve from the bugs. Don't close off where the rafters sit on the walls as this is needed for ventilation.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

are you going to be feeding under that shelter ? if so, I would then place it on a fence line
so it is easier to feed. A high spot , or add dirt , I make them 10 and 12 ft tall , but 8 and 10 ft is good , for two horses I would go at least 12 x 24 or even 18 x 24 so when the rain comes in at a slant there will still be a dry area.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Drainage is probably the most important factor to consider. Doesn't matter if it is on the fenceline or in the middle. I personally like it in the middle so they can use the back as a wind break when the wind switches directions. But it is positioned so that the back is to the prevailing wind direction (West in my neck of the woods).


----------



## elyea5911 (Jun 30, 2014)

Drainage is key so that it is not a muddy mess in the winter and spring time.


----------



## diesel83 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you for all your advice had helped me a lot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

